# Extended archery elk date?



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wondering when the extended archery elk hunt starts in sanpete county? We own property above mt pleasant and I have premission with the gate key to all the lower country. I just checked the proclamation for season dates but could not find anything.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Tylert said:


> Just wondering when the extended archery elk hunt starts in sanpete county? We own property above mt pleasant and I have premission with the gate key to all the lower country. I just the proclamation for season dates but could not find anything.


Page 13, Big Game Field Regulations Guidebook; Nov 12-Dec 31. Don't forget to take and pass the online Archery Ethics Course and then carry your ethics course certificate of completion as well as your tag while hunting the extended areas.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for the information. I will be sure to complete the archery ethics course before I go.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

asdfasdfasdf


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

The area they allow you to hunt there on the extended is kind of a joke. The elk will move onto private property and sit in a nice grass field under the junipers like they do every year. You can watch em, but you can't hunt em. I saw lots of guys breaking rules last year. 

Saw a guy hunting in the wildlife management area (it's on the wrong side of the road). He had yelled at us earlier about staying off private property (even though we were sitting in our car on the public road just talking about where to go). He even pretended to own property there too, I happened to know the owners so when I asked him his name he corrected himself saying "well it's a family friend". 

I only know of one tiny spot where you might have a chance at seeing an elk on public land and it has a super short time limit, once people show up or the snow hits they will move.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Airborne said:


> be aware that the area north and east of Mt Pleasant is not within the boundaries. Here is the boundary map:
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/det ... ary_id=283
> 
> ...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Tylert said:


> I believe I asked when the hunt started...Not where I can or cannot hunt!


I for one like all the information that has been thrown out. Very informative (don't get too worked up, cautions are very helpful sometimes even if we think we know it all).

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I understand where you both are coming from and really don't want to sound like a no it all either. I grew up on the land that I hunt now on the extended archery hunt so I guess I just took it a little offensively. I understand if you are not very familiar with the area it could be really confusing and the chances of running into tons of private land on this unit are really high. So The information would help someone who hasn't really spent much time in the area. Good luck to everyone this year.


----------

